# Surly Knard tire dimensions?



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

Anybody got one to measure the axle to widest point of the tire? I'm trying to draw out a frame and fork to fit the 29 x 3"+ tires. The only thing I could find from Surly is:
"The Knard 3.0 tire on a Rabbit Hole 50mm rim will be 75.8mm/77.7mm (casing/tread) wide and will have a diameter of 779.4mm (at 19psi).
The Knard 3.0 tire on a Velocity P35 will be 72.6mm/76.7mm wide and have a diameter of 778.6mm."

I can guess but would hate to be off. It'll be hard enough to get enough chainstay clearance. These are very different tires and not sure the profile.

thanks...


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Nuthin like having one in hand, Whit;

I know you knew that already though. Are they even out yet?


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

not out yet, 'they' say December, but i want to be ready to roll! Yes, patience, i know...

I just thought maybe Shiggy, or someone that has a tester bike, or even from Surly may have one on hand and is listening...anyone..?


----------



## StanleyJ (Dec 11, 2010)

TrailMaker said:


> Nuthin like having one in hand, Whit;


True, though (besides trusting Surly's number) is to do some Mathemagics.

"3in" tyre... width, 76.2mm, fudge it +10%, that gives 84mm.

"3in" tyre... total diameter, 76.2mm, fudge it +10%, that gives 84mm. Times 2 (tyre both ends) gives 168mm. Plus 622mm 700c rim BSD, gives 790mm.

That should fit a Surly Knard in a triple-worse-case scenario and have a few mm to spare. One's mileage may vary? :thumbsup:


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Meriwether said:


> Anybody got one to measure the axle to widest point of the tire? I'm trying to draw out a frame and fork to fit the 29 x 3"+ tires.


Just measured my front wheel: Paul Whub laced to Surly Rabbit Hole rim, Knard @ 15psi.

The widest part of the tire is fairly tall--basically it goes from ~13.5" to 14.25" from the axle. 14.25" is axle to the tip of the edge knobs.


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome, thanks Mike! 
That's perfect info to place the crimp the chainstays. 

I'll build the fork first, less likely to mess that up without the tires in hand...


----------



## SandmanLJS (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry to drag up an old thread. I had a customer inquire about doing a 29+ frame yesterday so I started looking around at dimensions and this thread is one of the few I found. 

Is that 14.25" you measured to the widest part of the tire? Im assuming it is but just wanted to double check. 

Thanks.


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

SandmanLJS said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread. I had a customer inquire about doing a 29+ frame yesterday so I started looking around at dimensions and this thread is one of the few I found.
> 
> Is that 14.25" you measured to the widest part of the tire? Im assuming it is but just wanted to double check.
> 
> Thanks.


I am 99% that's right. I took a pic for Walt of my tire and the radius to the widest point of the tire but i cannot for the life of me find where I stored it. I remember it being pretty darn close to the 14.25" mark though, less than you would expect for such a big tire. The reason is because it's a very round profile.


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, funny this should come up now. Do you have the overall diameter?


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

I didn't find the pic but found my blog post on the dimensions:
Knard-sized segmented forkage | Meriwether Cycles
Hope that helps...


----------



## Black Ship (Jun 12, 2014)

*Love it!*



Meriwether said:


> I didn't find the pic but found my blog post on the dimensions:
> Knard-sized segmented forkage | Meriwether Cycles
> Hope that helps...


I found this thread searching for the same info to build a similar bike! thanks!


----------

